# This is Jacob :(



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't believe we'll never see him again


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

and some more


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

and a few more.We miss him.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sorry for you loss. Felt like that when my favourite mouse died he was just so sick that 10 minutes I held him whike he suffered will never be forgotten


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He didn't die he was taken from polishrose basically stolen.

He was a beautiful Siamese boy wasn't he.
Lets hope he's ok and settled in with her rats.
Poor boy must be wondering where his cage mates are, it makes me sick to the stomach thinking about this ordeal and how this person went about it. Very sly!
:frown2:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> He didn't die he was taken from polishrose basically stolen.
> 
> He was a beautiful Siamese boy wasn't he.
> Lets hope he's ok and settled in with her rats.
> ...


As bad as the situation is and I mean the whole situation, not just the one rat...at the very least little Jacob will be well looked after where he is now as he was with PR. I don't agree with the way he was taken but he is at least safe.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> As bad as the situation is and I mean the whole situation, not just the one rat...at the very least little Jacob will be well looked after where he is now as he was with PR. I don't agree with the way he was taken but he is at least safe.


I know what you mean.....but these people are using that as an excuse for theft. And it is not a reason to steal!! I have done so many rescues and help with transport....and I have never (no matter how tempted!!) kept any animal that wasn't mine. Actually that's a lie! One little mouse was in a bad way and I was nursing him to health...and in doing so we fell in love. He was destined for a foster place, but I contacted the rescuer AND the fosterer and asked if we could keep him. If either had said no I wouldn't have done...even though I knew he was happy here and he was SAFE...but it would have been stealing. I was lucky...they were both happy to let me keep him.

I am hoping that they lady of the rattery who has stolen him will clear her conscience.

ETA: He is a gorgeous Siamese boy!!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> As bad as the situation is and I mean the whole situation, not just the one rat...at the very least little Jacob will be well looked after where he is now as he was with PR. I don't agree with the way he was taken but he is at least safe.


You know what,I'm not so sure...Popcorn's RI is worse now than it was when he left here on Saturday and none of his medication was used as we marked the bottle with the level(we marked it once a week to make sure we would go back to the vet with a few days to spare).I have my doubts about whether they were even in the cage I sent with them because when her husband brought them out he then said "oh you had a cage as well didn't you?" which I thought was an odd thing to say as surely he'd just taken them out of there.Didn't query it at the time as I just wanted to get home.Plus the hamster cage they travelled in was FILTHY..much more than it should be for literally a 5 minute drive.Obviously I have no proof of anything so I'm not accusing anyone ..just all seems a bit odd.Anyway not saying anything more as I don't want this thread to get locked.Just wanted to have some pics of Jacob up.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

polishrose said:


> You know what,I'm not so sure...Popcorn's RI is worse now than it was when he left here on Saturday and none of his medication was used as we marked the bottle with the level(we marked it once a week to make sure we would go back to the vet with a few days to spare).I have my doubts about whether they were even in the cage I sent with them because when her husband brought them out he then said "oh you had a cage as well didn't you?" which I thought was an odd thing to say as surely he'd just taken them out of there.Didn't query it at the time as I just wanted to get home.Plus the hamster cage they travelled in was FILTHY..much more than it should be for literally a 5 minute drive.Obviously I have no proof of anything so I'm not accusing anyone ..just all seems a bit odd.Anyway not saying anything more as I don't want this thread to get locked.Just wanted to have some pics of Jacob up.


He is scrumptious!!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

so its ok to break up a bonded group so that a breeder can steal a rat she likes the look off. i wonder how depressed he is without his bonded friends. 
i hope you get jacob back pr, she must be such a horrible lady to do this when you needed help.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> so its ok to break up a bonded group so that a breeder can steal a rat she likes the look off. i wonder how depressed he is without his bonded friends.
> i hope you get jacob back pr, she must be such a horrible lady to do this when you needed help.


I don't think I will  Police won't get involved and I can't afford to take her to court,and even if I could it would probably take so long that it would be even more stress for Jacob.I just hope he has a really nice life and if he's rehomed I hope he goes to a lovely person who will spoil him rotten.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

tbh i would name and shame her. you were in need and she stole him, plain and simple. other rat owners could be in need and hand rats over to her to go to someone else and she could steal them too. 
have you tried to get in touch with her?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> tbh i would name and shame her. you were in need and she stole him, plain and simple. other rat owners could be in need and hand rats over to her to go to someone else and she could steal them too.
> have you tried to get in touch with her?


Well I posted on fr forum but they're a cliquey bunch there and I got told it was my fault, and also harrassed by one of the members who knows me from elsewhere but I have no idea who she is who posted personal details about me.

I have sent her a text and got told I was harrassing her so I don't think that's going to do any good.She didn't even have the guts to talk to me when I picked the others up-her husband dealt with it all.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

because she knows she is in the wrong. tbh i would keep texting her, tell her if she dosent give you back your rat you will name and shame her. people wont want to get help from a rat theif pretending she actually cares about rats.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> because she knows she is in the wrong. tbh i would keep texting her, tell her if she dosent give you back your rat you will name and shame her. people wont want to get help from a rat theif pretending she actually cares about rats.


She threatened to contact social services if I kept texting her.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ss are already involved and asked you to rehome the rats. you were rehoming them to someone but she stole one. she has no grace to be ashamed of hat she has done.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

CRL said:


> ss are already involved and asked you to rehome the rats. you were rehoming them to someone but she stole one. she has no grace to be ashamed of hat she has done.


I know but if she's nasty enough to steal a rat she's nasty enough to make stuff up for ss to have to investigate. Makes me so angry that I've recommended her to so many people over the past few months, praised her at the vet etc.I just don't understand why she kept him.Especially now they're hopefully staying here , and even if they do end up being fostered it's temporary!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ive shared our mutual friends status on my wall as i have some mutual friends with this rattery. hopefully some will see her for what she is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

CRL said:


> because she knows she is in the wrong. tbh i would keep texting her, tell her if she dosent give you back your rat you will name and shame her. people wont want to get help from a rat theif pretending she actually cares about rats.





CRL said:


> ss are already involved and asked you to rehome the rats. you were rehoming them to someone but she stole one. she has no grace to be ashamed of hat she has done.


I know she's in the wrong. I know it's theft.

I wouldn't keep texting her, eventually she could end up going to the police and filing charges for harassment where the police would become involved, it can be a serious charge.

It's a civil matter, sad but true.

When social services are already involved, a charge for harassment could make things worse, make them stay around longer than they need to.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

polishrose said:


> I know but if she's nasty enough to steal a rat she's nasty enough to make stuff up for ss to have to investigate. Makes me so angry that I've recommended her to so many people over the past few months, praised her at the vet etc.I just don't understand why she kept him.Especially now they're hopefully staying here , and even if they do end up being fostered it's temporary!


I hate having to say this PR, I really do, but you need to concentrate on getting your current situation sorted for you and your children and in this instance that means forgetting about HM rattery . I really don't feel that naming or shaming will help you and you are likely to be challenged legally. Whether or not you signed a contract with jenna, it clearly states on the website that any rats she has sold that cannot be kept must be returned to her.
The best you can do is not to reccommend her rattery in future, but to go about the web slandering her will get you in hot water.

I'm not standing up for Jenna....I think its a truly underhanded way to do things and to upset a child too, but you have to think of your current situation. Don't be in any doubt that she will be reading these messages or having them relayed to her in some form


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I hate having to say this PR, I really do, but you need to concentrate on getting your current situation sorted for you and your children and in this instance that means forgetting about HM rattery . I really don't feel that naming or shaming will help you and you are likely to be challenged legally. Whether or not you signed a contract with jenna, it clearly states on the website that any rats she has sold that cannot be kept must be returned to her.
> The best you can do is not to reccommend her rattery in future, but to go about the web slandering her will get you in hot water.
> 
> I'm not standing up for Jenna....I think its a truly underhanded way to do things and to upset a child too, but you have to think of your current situation. Don't be in any doubt that she will be reading these messages or having them relayed to her in some form


^^^ This.

Just think one day, Karma.

What goes around, comes around.

Exactly the same may happen to this person one day. You never know when your ever going to need someones help.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope she is having these messages relayed to her.I hope she realises how much she has hurt my daughter and myself.I hope reading this makes her realise what she's done.

I'm not going to contact her again., whether it be by text or email or any other method.'m not slandering her.I'm stating facts.Fact-Jacob is/was my rat.Fact-she was meant to look after him for a few days.Fact-she knew he was going to bernie for 2 weeks before taking him.Fact-she originally asked how I would feel about her keeping 2 of the rats here and I replied I wouldn't like that.Fact-she then stated she would be keeping Jacob as she didn't know Bernie-this despite Bernie being prepared to provide her with recommendations/vet details/access to messages.Fact-she refused to hand him back when I asked for my rats back.Fact-at no point did I say I was rehoming permanently.Fact-she watched my daughter cry the entire time she was picking the rats up and loading the cage etc.Fact-she ignored my texts and pretended to be asleep when I came to her house.
These are the FACTS.

I have not posted anything that isn't true.The rats are well looked after and are in good condition apart from Popcorn who has a permanent RI and is on meds.

Obviously I will not be recommending her to anyone again.I WILL be telling them my story.As far as I know there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Can we stop discussing this now here please and take it to pm if necessary?I just wanted people to see my lovely rat and to say I miss him.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I hope she is having these messages relayed to her.I hope she realises how much she has hurt my daughter and myself.I hope reading this makes her realise what she's done.
> 
> I'm not going to contact her again., whether it be by text or email or any other method.'m not slandering her.I'm stating facts.Fact-Jacob is/was my rat.Fact-she was meant to look after him for a few days.Fact-she knew he was going to bernie for 2 weeks before taking him.Fact-she originally asked how I would feel about her keeping 2 of the rats here and I replied I wouldn't like that.Fact-she then stated she would be keeping Jacob as she didn't know Bernie-this despite Bernie being prepared to provide her with recommendations/vet details/access to messages.Fact-she refused to hand him back when I asked for my rats back.Fact-at no point did I say I was rehoming permanently.Fact-she watched my daughter cry the entire time she was picking the rats up and loading the cage etc.Fact-she ignored my texts and pretended to be asleep when I came to her house.
> These are the FACTS.
> ...


i had a problem with another rattery, they didnt steal my rats though. you will never stop people going to her for rats, but you can tell people what she is truely like and they can make up there own minds if they want to go to her.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I must have missed a thread as don't have a clue what's gone on, therefore unable to comment on the situation.

I just wanted to say he is a gorgeous boy PR, as are you're others. Hope the situation with the social services is improving 

x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> I must have missed a thread as don't have a clue what's gone on, therefore unable to comment on the situation.
> 
> I just wanted to say he is a gorgeous boy PR, as are you're others. Hope the situation with the social services is improving
> 
> x


Well she rang me last week and said I would be contacted by someone from caf who provide practical support but not heard anything since so they can't be that worried.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh PR he is beautiful, I have a major love for BES & he is a truly handsome one, so sorry about all that's happened


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He is gorgeous isn't he?I don't think I'll ever get a siamese again-too painful.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful.

I'm so sorry people can be so cruel.

As I breeder I understand the breeder wants the best for the animal but to take without your consent and break up a group of rats is just wrong.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

CRL said:


> so its ok to break up a bonded group so that a breeder can steal a rat she likes the look off.


No, she took the rat back that she bred, as she understandably didn't want him passed around.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> No, she took the rat back that she bred, as she understandably didn't want him passed around.


Passed around where ????? They were going to bernie temporarily. As it turns out they are staying here hopefully. But even so to just take him without my permission ? Without asking me ? He was well looked after. You wouldn't be saying this if someone kept one of your rats. If I'd been going on holiday for a month would she have done the same? No. So why now ??? I honestly don't understand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

spoiled_rat said:


> No, she took the rat back that she bred, as she understandably didn't want him passed around.


There's a vast difference between, temporary fostering and something permanent.

In the long run, the only looser in all this is poor Jacob, it wasn't a permanent situation, it was temporary till PR was back on her feet, so would have possibly been only a couple of weeks until she was able to have him and his cage mates back.

Now he's separated from his cage mates, permanently, and for what? Nothing.

Now forgive me, but seeing as no contract was signed and nothing (?) was mentioned verbally, what right did this person have, to take poor Jacob from his cage mates, forever?

Was obviously happy enough to sell him in the first place, nothing has changed, apart from some having a little bad luck and needing some help.

If this was a caring person, they would had him back immediately knowing the effect it will have on Jacob in the long run.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe PR has asked that the subject be dropped now. She wanted to post pictures of Jacob, which she has done, and I don't want to have to move this thread as well because of dragging it all up again and upsetting everyone.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Jacob is lovely


----------



## cookielucylou (Jun 19, 2013)

Hasnt the poster brought it up herself by starting this thread and posting about the 'mean horrible lady'. I'm sure Jacob is perfectly fine where he is, being spoilt and has lots of lovely new friends now.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

cookielucylou said:


> Hasnt the poster brought it up herself by starting this thread and posting about the 'mean horrible lady'. I'm sure Jacob is perfectly fine where he is, being spoilt and has lots of lovely new friends now.


Another of her friends are you ?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Another of her friends are you ?


I'm not a friend as such (though I do know her) but I will add the fact you may have not mentioned - that this 'evil lady' has a newborn baby. Perhaps everyone should be aware of that. So probably has lots of other things on her mind right now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is just continuing to go around with the same comments. 
Closing it now.


----------

